# Morel vs Dynaudio vs Focal vs other - Absolute best drivers on the market?



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello,

Who makes the best car audio drivers? Is it Morel, Dynaudio, Focal or someone else?

Basically I'm looking for the most dynamic impact, rich tonality, good staging/imaging, overall neutral sound as opposed to being to bright/harsh and too dark/warm.

Which ones are the best?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would honestly do some searching on here regarding personal reviews of these drivers. Opinion, installation, and preference play into a lot. I personally found the Dyns fit my taste the best, but there are other drivers that are very good as well. This is a loaded question that is impossible to answer. Find a dealer to demo some for you or buy some used and make your own impressions.


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

The JBL 660GTi's are my favorite sounding set on the market (I've had and listened to just about everything). They are incredibly dynamic, powerful and bulletproof. They have flaws for the true superdeluxewannabeaudiophile, but they are just plain awesome speakers for everyday windows-down listening.

This is coming from a guy that designs speakers for Alpine, yes you read that right.

That said, I'd take the tweeter from the SPX Pro over the TW in the GTis


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess what I'm wondering is just what people here have found works for them best. As far as finding a dealer, I've found it much easier said than done to get a real high-end demo of car audio drivers installed in a car. Hearing drivers on a sound wall in a room means nothing to me as far as in-car performance


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Jim - Thanks, I haven't heard anything about JBL car drivers, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## appleyard (Apr 29, 2009)

I like the dls iridium 3 way on passive a lot but recently bought the supremo active set hopefully it's a step forward not below


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

Forgot to mention that they are ~$2,000 a set ... ouch


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Appleyard - Cool, DLS is anther company that I'm not familliar with. Do they install their drivers in any home audio lines that you know of?

When you say the Supremo active set - what specifically do you mean? Morel passives with another brand active xover?


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Jim - Thanks - no worries on the price - is that for a 3-way set or 2 way? Given your experience with Alpine, how would you compare them to the alpine F1 re-branded Scan-Speak drivers?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Take a look at some Hybrid Audio (HAT) speakers, They are right up there with the best of them


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Audison thesis 3 way in my opinion. Wow!

(and previously I've had morels/rainbows/scans...)


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

I love my Alpine SPX-PROS!

"Old" Diamond HEX were kickass!!!


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Man, HAT ? Yet another brand that I have no experience with. 

Senior - What about the Audison beats the Morel/rainbow in your experience?


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Just took a look at the Hybrid Audio site - Those look to be pretty nice! I wonder how they sound...


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

hifitodd said:


> Jim - Thanks - no worries on the price - is that for a 3-way set or 2 way? Given your experience with Alpine, how would you compare them to the alpine F1 re-branded Scan-Speak drivers?


2 Way 6.5" and 1". 

Just a point of information, the F1s were actually different cones, coils and suspension design vs. off-the-shelf Scans, they were actually better than regular ones. 

Anyhow, the F1s are quite a bit more accurate and detailed (especially the TW, again something the SPX-PRO does amazing well too), while the JBL's are just powerful and limitless. 

Depending on what you are trying to accomplish with your sound, each has its strong points, but in the end I'd choose the F1s just for the "status" that comes with them. You've got to convince a lot of people the JBLs are good, while the F1s can make a lot of people stop and drool


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Jim - Thanks for the info. For me it's all about the sound - no worries about status here!

Does alpine still even sell those drivers?


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

hifitodd said:


> Yet another brand that I have no experience with.


You'll find that a lot on here. Everyone here has their own niche company they love .. its fun and confusing at the same time, as you just have to wade through the opinions of everyone (mine included).

Someone mentioned above that they best way to do it is to head to a nearby shop that can demo you some of the brands you like. Make yourself a CD of your favorite tracks and take it with you, so that you can compare the speakers on a song you are familiar with and that you actually listen to, not some Holly Cole track that represents none of the music you actually listen to.


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

hifitodd said:


> Jim - Thanks for the info. For me it's all about the sound - no worries about status here!
> 
> Does alpine still even sell those drivers?


No sir, discontinued ... and hard to find even secondhand.

We sell the SPX-17PRO, which is a pretty close second to them in terms of soundstage and tweeter performance. The mid is incredibly detailed and clean, but for my taste, I like to pair them with a midbass (that's why the F1s were so good, they had a separate 7" midbass). An amazing setup using those would be the SPX-13PRO and then one of our new SWR-843D 8" subs that we intro'd at CES this year. Incredibly fast, powerful and clean 8" sub that happens to be an amazing midbass as well.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

There is no best! 

It depends on what kind of Music you listen to most.

I'll list some very expensive Speakers:

Rainbow Platinum Line

Audison Thesis

Focal Be


Hybrid Audio is very popular in Car Audio.


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Michael - I agree there is no best - but definitely best w/ respect to a person's tastes with music and sound. I think I should take a closer look at the Audisons...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

hifitodd said:


> Michael - I agree there is no best - but definitely best w/ respect to a person's tastes with music and sound. I think I should take a closer look at the Audisons...


Hybrid Audio is winning big time on the Sound Quality Circuit, you might want to look into them.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Love the Brax drivers as well. I have owned the F#1 "scans" and also owned the scan directs and I found noticable differences as well. (loved that set, also loved them as a two way active set I bought two sets from Tweeter for $800 each when they were getting rid of them and closing My brother inlaw still has one of the sets. I parted mine out like an idiot! Amazing if you can get em. I have also used the JBL GTI660 set as well. If you cant fit the waveguides for the tweets then I personally would not bother (also your gonna need some legit power too!) Aside from that they are pretty amazing! I also recommend the boston acoustic SPZ60s (plus there local I found the midbass to be very close to the alpine f1 midbass (scan) in performance and sq (probably the closest thing I have run into yet). The tweeter seems to be a love it hate it thing. If you locate it correct and maybe do a little tuning they are pretty spectacular and detailed for me anyway! I have heard the brax 3way setup and owned its little brother Helix set and if I were going to spend crazy money again I would by the brax all day. What an amazing sound (ran off nak cd700II, brax amps, sub was off just to hear what its capabilities were...it still required a sub of coures, but it was absolutely breath taking).
Jim..... I agree with the performance and sound of the spx sets (agreed whole heartedly about the tweets...job well done!). Any chance you guys will put together a setup with the "type R" 8" with maybe a smaller spx type woofer (4" or 3"maybe?) with the same tweets as a full 3way set?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

You didn't say if you were planning on Active or Passive?


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

rexroadj - Good to hear from someone local. Have you run into any really top notch car audio dealers? I've tried a few - and the ones I tried were absolute trash. Sound in Motion in Brighton is one that I haven't tried yet, but they are so annoying to get to, park at, etc.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> I would honestly do some searching on here regarding personal reviews of these drivers. Opinion, installation, and preference play into a lot. I personally found the Dyns fit my taste the best, but there are other drivers that are very good as well. This is a loaded question that is impossible to answer. Find a dealer to demo some for you or buy some used and make your own impressions.


This.
But even demo'ing speakers in various stores is troublesome as you aren't in _your car's_ acoustic setting. The environment plays a detrimental role to what you ultimately hear. Each shop will have different acoustic properties and furthermore, the boards the drivers are installed in will have an effect on what you hear. IOW, just be careful when making comparisons.


You keep asking about the alpine F1s... you know you can just buy the scanspeak drivers directly, right? 
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=929
Though, the alpine variants are coated and the t/s parameters changed a bit. Personally, I found the alpine's to have a punchier midbass, but that's up to you whether or not you like it. I'm not saying I did or didn't. 
I run scan midbass and midrange and the alpine variant of the scan d2904/60000 tweeter. I absolutely love the tonality of my system, but I'm totally biased. lol.
Given that you'll be using the ms8 actively (I presume), you have world of options available to you.


If I were you, I'd do my best to try to listen to some systems near you. I believe the NE guys will be having a GTG soon. I know Howard is helping put one on in Baltimore (about 5 hours from you) in May. That's another way to get exposure to some various speaker brands.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/97430-baltimore-gtg-5-29-a.html

- Erin


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

michaelsil1 - Active. Have a JBL MS8 ready to go


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Hearing some setups in a GTG would be really cool!

Thanks for the link to the scans


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

There's 2 different sets of F#1s on ebay right now, $1k for the set though.

HAT is the niche brand of choice here. I'd think that part of their success has to do with actually supporting competition, most of the other high end sq speakers don't.

The 660s are a sweet set of speakers too. Probably the lowest entry point as they're found online for less than $700.

Surprised nobody mentioned the Focal Utopias, maybe their $6k price tag keeps people from trying them out? Rainbow also some some very nice stuff as well.

I think they all have their strong points. I think it'd be tough for any of the other sets to match the midbass of the 8" Dynaudios. But with that comes the difficulty of fitting an 8" speaker. So there's always tradeoffs, kinda depends what you're going to listen to mostly and what you like.


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Jim..... I agree with the performance and sound of the spx sets (agreed whole heartedly about the tweets...job well done!). Any chance you guys will put together a setup with the "type R" 8" with maybe a smaller spx type woofer (4" or 3"maybe?) with the same tweets as a full 3way set?


Thanks, but that kudos goes to another guy here, my boss 

Having heard our Camaro Demo Car this year with the 8", 5.25" and 1" combo off of the new H800 active ... I'm absolutely going this way in my Jeep. Those 8s were in ~0.15ft^3 sealed and they absolutely hammered when played either bandpassed or LPF'd. Only problem is ... those 8s are ~10lbs each and 4.5" deep, not very door friendly but that's what you get when you want 15mm of Xmax in a small package.

The 5.25"s are Neo motored and a really small frame ... I know they aren't 4s' but they'll fit in a lot of places if you've got the surface area for them.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

does the size of drivers really matter??( despite i see most of the mids are 6.5)


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

I had 2 way dynaudios in my last car - Never got really any better than "meh" sound, but i'm sure that has more to do with car acoustics/build than anything.

I've heard the evidence temptations, c4s, and used to own S1.4s - so I know how good dynaudio can sound


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jim walter said:


> Thanks, but that kudos goes to another guy here, my boss
> 
> Having heard our Camaro Demo Car this year with the 8", 5.25" and 1" combo off of the new H800 active ... I'm absolutely going this way in my Jeep. Those 8s were in ~0.15ft^3 sealed and they absolutely hammered when played either bandpassed or LPF'd. Only problem is ... those 8s are ~10lbs each and 4.5" deep, not very door friendly but that's what you get when you want 15mm of Xmax in a small package.
> 
> The 5.25"s are Neo motored and a really small frame ... I know they aren't 4s' but they'll fit in a lot of places if you've got the surface area for them.


I bet that was pretty intense! Unfortunately its just not very realistic for most.... I am not going to do that in my truck (and soon I am going to get rid of that and go with an old International Scout restoration since I will hopefully be getting a company truck soon). Its to bad there wasnt a 3way with a 7" 3" and tweet in the works.....(hint hint hint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

hifitodd said:


> rexroadj - Good to hear from someone local. Have you run into any really top notch car audio dealers? I've tried a few - and the ones I tried were absolute trash. Sound in Motion in Brighton is one that I haven't tried yet, but they are so annoying to get to, park at, etc.


The good dealers have gone by the way side for the most part (imo) I have had fine dealings with Boomer Mcloud in Nashua NH. They can get anything, and the owner (Jamie) is a great guy.... A salesman, but good guy

I have some good contacts for most audio brands if your interested in something in particular I can see what I can do. Most of the people that I deal with work for shops and have great accomodations. I have one with JBL personally. My prices with them are pretty much on par with ebay (except the 660gti.... my price is in the middle $800s for them. But it comes direct from JBL (anything harmon). Good luck with your search.... let us know what you go with and your results!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

hifitodd said:


> michaelsil1 - Active. Have a JBL MS8 ready to go


If you have the depth I heard the Scan Speak Illuminator Mid Bass is to die for:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=148&products_id=8495

You can pair it with the Illuminator Mid Range:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=148&products_id=8728

Or the new Hybrid Audio L4SE Mid Range

Active opens up the world and you can choose the best of the best!


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Hybrid audio! I hope, 'cause I got L6se and the L1pro ring sitting in my closet! Looking for the final piece L4se/L3se to make it a 3 way...I'm sure once it's all hooked up I'll be leave comments


----------



## yong_ly07 (Jan 12, 2009)

trial and error, buy it, try it, go on to the next set


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Trial and error is a bit tricky when there is rebuilding door panels involved!

I think my plan is to do mids/tweets in the kick panels, and a big woofer in the doors


----------



## yong_ly07 (Jan 12, 2009)

haha, yeah, just ask yourself how many people build subwoofer boxes, i've done like 4-6 already, i don't mind making 2-4 different door panels  ....well, thats if i have the money for materials



hifitodd said:


> Trial and error is a bit tricky when there is rebuilding door panels involved!
> 
> I think my plan is to do mids/tweets in the kick panels, and a big woofer in the doors


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I decided I wanted to do kicks for my mids. I don't have to work with the headache of trying to fit 8.5" mid woofs in a door.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> I decided I wanted to do kicks for my mids. I don't have to work with the headache of trying to fit 8.5" mid woofs in a door.


L8's?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

hifitodd said:


> Man, HAT ? Yet another brand that I have no experience with.
> 
> Senior - What about the Audison beats the Morel/rainbow in your experience?


The smoothness of the mid-bass's kick properly stands out, and they just play so effortlessly the whole way through the whole spectrum (and I personally can't think of another set that is as good across the whole range.) Might be hard but to find one, but it's worth travelling if you can find someone to demo for you.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Well...I didn't want to jump on the HAT banwagon too fast here on DIYMA. I'm supposed to like Rainbow instead according to some of the meat heads on here...

GRRRRR!

If you want to look at Elettromedia equipment, you could also look at the Voce offerings too.


----------



## f1solara (Sep 1, 2008)

ive got a three way set of Dynaudios and love them, problem that ive found, is that it needs some great amps to make them sing. 

they are so revealing that the crap out of the amps comes through also but once paired with a monolithic amp or an Alpine F1 f900 they sing like no ones biz.

just my two cents.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Have the Focal K3P's in my car with the TN53K tweeter. Absolutely love them. I have owned Canton, USD, Dynaudio, ProTech, and Orion, and these are awesome! I have about 200w per Midbass, 75w per mid and tweeter. 

Midbass is outstanding! Especially considering the door mounting and the 6.5" diameter. I will be looking at running Dyns in my wife's Grand Cherokee soon. Love the tweeter MD102 from Dynaudio. Very smooth, something that Focal could learn from...really have to eq the Focal's to get them smooth, but once dialed in, they are beautiful.

I have judged HAT cars, and they sound great. But no different than the install before when they ran MB Quart Q series. HAT (Buwalda) makes great speakers, but, they are the Focal of the 90's. Everyone ran them, everyone wanted them...and they had great showings in the lanes.

I love the Poly-Kevlar series from Focal. Not as expensive as the Utopia's, and damn near the sound! 

But then again, I am on Team Focal. Just so you know, great sound can be accomplished by great installation. Don't take any one opinion here. Pick out what you can afford, then try and get a demo from someone who has them installed in a vehicle, not a sound board. Your ears will tell you whether you will like them or not.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

As far as pre-boxed sets....i prefer the Dynaudio Esotec 362 w/ MD130 tweeters

For active drivers: Scanspeak Revelators 4.5" and 7", Hiquphon, Seas ER18RNX, Peerless HDS tweeter, and Scan Illuminator tweeter


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I've loved the Dyns for years and in the process of installing my 1st set of them in my car, MW162 and MD102.

Used to have an E46 demo car with the Eso 342's running active off the Alto Mobile processor and Diamond D6 (maybe 9? Was 7years ago) amps, midbass in doors, mids and tweets on axis on dash/a pillar-one of the best cars i've ever heard.

Focal I have never gotten on with-as some other posters say they can be a little harsh in the tweets, could be just installation-but I know various skilled users/installers who've fitted the Be range and still couldn't get the tweets to calm down...


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone run Morel Supremos?


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

I run Morel Supremos. I moved from Focal K2P set. ALthough difficult to mount, the full size tweeter in my opinion is better than the piccolo. They truly get down to lower frequencies better and are louder than the piccolos. Morel speakers can be let us say unimpressive just because they are very accurate. They do require atleast 150 watts on the midbass and around 100 on the tweets or more. The morel tweeter is by far the smoothest I have heard. The reason only I moved from the Focals was the tweeter issue. The midbass part of the Focal set is very good. All of the sets that have listed I am usre you will be happy with. I know the feeling of not being able to listen to top end lines and brands. I live in Southern california and tried for 3 months to listen to my supremos. I just had to trust what I read. I did have several offers from people to meet me in the orange county area. I will say the HAT speakers intrigue me enough that if I did another build, I would try them. I too run an MS-8. Remember you are only good as your weakest link, so adjust accordingly. I only run 5 watts per channel on my speakers. Yet my Zukis have 120 amps each of fusing. Hmm, most on the forum know something about that.

Enjoy your build

Rich


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

hifitodd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Who makes the best car audio drivers? Is it Morel, Dynaudio, Focal or someone else?
> 
> ...


90% of good car audio is in the execution. The stock system in my girlfriends car is quite impressive, and I'd bet the speakers cost less than ten dollars each. I wouldn't get hung up on who makes the "best" drivers, because even ****ty drivers can sound great if you know what you're doing. The midranges that are going my car cost eight dollars each.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

jim walter said:


> Forgot to mention that they are ~$2,000 a set ... ouch


The drivers in that $2000 set appear to be an evolution of a midrange that JBL has been selling for almost forty years. So if you're willing to experiment a little, it might be worthwhile to try some raw JBL midranges off of Ebay.

The downside to going this route is that you'll have to come up with your own crossover, and the Ebay drivers aren't as rugged as what JBL puts in their car audio products. (paper cone vs carbon fiber cone.)

I have a pair of 400GTIs and I love 'em. If I could find another set I'd buy 'em...


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

Audiotechnology/Skaaning/Flexunits/C-quence - if one of their standard drivers doesn't fit your requirements, they'll just make you one that do 










The founder - Ejvind Skaaning - was also one of the founders of two other danish loudspeaker manufacturers; Scan-Speak and Dynaudio, so they certainly have the knowledge of what makes a great loudspeaker


----------



## sygnal (Mar 21, 2010)

seas ref. is nice to


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hertz Mille.
International Award winning for Sound Quality and Innovation.....not simply bandwaggoned by judges at local hick-ville USA sound competitions......
Their accolades speak for themselves. Elettromedia kicks ass.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

^Here we go with the hate spewing again...

...What's wrong this time? Not enough buyers on your rant filled P-01 buy in? So now you're going to hate on "hick-ville" Americans?

Stick with your Mille dream setup. It'll do you good...in second place.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

sqcomp said:


> ^Here we go with the hate spewing again...
> 
> ...What's wrong this time? Not enough buyers on your rant filled P-01 buy in? So now you're going to hate on "hick-ville" Americans?
> 
> Stick with your Mille dream setup. It'll do you good...in second place.


Wow. That's what you got from my post above ? really ?
....now go point out the USA on a map for me.....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> Hertz Mille.
> International Award winning for Sound Quality and Innovation.....not simply bandwaggoned by judges at local hick-ville USA sound competitions......
> Their accolades speak for themselves. Elettromedia kicks ass.


Audison does not consider the Hertz line the crème de la crème.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Audison does not consider the Hertz line the crème de la crème.


There's another audison brand? Sorry newbie here


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Audison does not consider the Hertz line the crème de la crème.


Obviously not this year, Sherlock....

But, the past 12 years of Hertz Mille inovation and product testing sure has helped to create a solid line, in the new Thesis speaker line.

....or, has Audison had secret speakers in the past that we didn't know about ?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

s4k4zulu said:


> There's another audison brand? Sorry newbie here


Audison makes the Hertz line for what the public wants. For SQ there's the Audison line of products.

Haters, this is what Audison said at CES this year!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Audison makes the Hertz line for what the public wants. For SQ there's the Audison line of products.
> 
> Haters, this is what Audison said at CES this year!


I wonder what they would have said 2 or 3 years ago at CES ?

Gotta love them old school Audison speakers......oh right, back then, they were called HERTZ


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> I wonder what they would have said 2 or 3 years ago at CES ?
> 
> Gotta love them old school Audison speakers......oh right, back then, they were called HERTZ


Their opinion has always been the same!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> Hertz Mille.
> International Award winning for Sound Quality and Innovation.....not simply bandwaggoned by judges at local hick-ville USA sound competitions......
> Their accolades speak for themselves. Elettromedia kicks ass.


Wow, I guess I am grouped into that little "hickville USA Sound Competition Judges" then. 

I have heard Mille speakers and they are oustanding, but not the end all-be all loudspeaker.

Although I have not heard them personally, I would be intrigued to hear some Micro-Precision Z series speakers in a thoroughly deadened car. Something like a Lexus or Mercedes, one that is dead quiet even before the dampening is done.

BTW, unless you have forgotten, our little Hickville Sound comps are what started Car Audio Competition world wide.

In a properly designed and executed installation, all of the OP's original speakers would sound good. The only difference would be how the OP perceives the music. Then he can make his decision himself.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Obviously not this year, Sherlock....
> 
> But, the past 12 years of Hertz Mille inovation and product testing sure has helped to create a solid line, in the new Thesis speaker line.
> 
> ....or, has Audison had secret speakers in the past that we didn't know about ?


They might share a few technologies but I'm sure you know separate engineers work for Audison and Hertz.  

When they first released the Thesis speaker line, I asked the general marketing manager for Audison at CES why they wanted a speaker line for Audison. 
He replied that they needed a real high-end to compete with Focal Utopia Be and the likes. I then asked about Hertz Mille line and he replied that those were really good speaker but that it seems to no please the Audiophile crowd. 

Kelvin 

PS: I don't know about the Voce line, Elettromedia might have changed their marketing plan...


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> They might share a few technologies but I'm sure you know separate engineers work for Audison and Hertz.  ...


Well, here's to Audison for hittin' it dead nutz right out of the gates.....with no help from the lessons learned from building the Hertz speaker lines...


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Hertz Mille.
> International Award winning for Sound Quality and Innovation.....not simply bandwaggoned by judges at local hick-ville USA sound competitions......
> Their accolades speak for themselves. Elettromedia kicks ass.



These drivers are so great that you can build a system on paper, not even install it, use a hodge-podge of equipment with drivers in ass backwards locations and it will still sound fantastic.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

DanMan said:


> These drivers are so great that you can build a system on paper, not even install it, use a hodge-podge of equipment with drivers in ass backwards locations and it will still sound fantastic.


I believe that it has more to do with having a REAL CAR to do the installation into.....whether it's on paper or not. But then again, no one is perfect.

How about you share a pic of your fart-can muffler you have on that hot-rod 90hp Honda now so we can all have a good laugh......

Gas mileage at any cost....LMAO. Even dignity as it were......


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> I believe that it has more to do with having a REAL CAR to do the installation into.....whether it's on paper or not. But then again, no one is perfect.
> 
> How about you share a pic of your fart-can muffler you have on that hot-rod 90hp Honda now so we can all have a good laugh......
> 
> Gas mileage at any cost....LMAO. Even dignity as it were......


Hey quit picking on my fart can of a car I get enough grief from the judges and fellow competitors.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

jim walter said:


> Those 8s were in ~0.15ft^3 sealed and they absolutely hammered when played either bandpassed or LPF'd. Only problem is ... those 8s are ~10lbs each and 4.5" deep, not very door friendly but that's what you get when you want 15mm of Xmax in a small package.





jim walter said:


> then one of our new SWR-843D 8" subs that we intro'd at CES this year. Incredibly fast, powerful and clean 8" sub that happens to be an amazing midbass as well.



Jim what other details can you give about this speaker? Price, availability, pictures, etc?


----------



## sweetsounds (Jan 30, 2011)

hifitodd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Who makes the best car audio drivers? Is it Morel, Dynaudio, Focal or someone else?
> 
> ...


Don't worry about 'best brands'. There's nothing wrong with any of the mentioned manufacturers.

Take some time and learn how to install them properly, tune them and power then with enough power and you'll be happy.

You'll notice bigger differences with passive vs. active, location of drivers ,install and tuning more than you will with make and model of driver.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> I believe that it has more to do with having a REAL CAR to do the installation into.....whether it's on paper or not. But then again, no one is perfect.
> 
> How about you share a pic of your fart-can muffler you have on that hot-rod 90hp Honda now so we can all have a good laugh......
> 
> Gas mileage at any cost....LMAO. Even dignity as it were......


Laugh all you want, you should hear Steve Head's hot-rod Civic - his car will change the way you think about Hondas  Trust me. 
Hondas are actually good cars to have a system into - similar to E36s. 

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Laugh all you want, you should hear Steve Head's hot-rod Civic - his car will change the way you think about Hondas  Trust me.
> Hondas are actually good cars to have a system into - similar to E36s.
> 
> Kelvin


Honestly the Honda Civic in its many variation have more then likely won more trophies then any our single car in comp history.

Bottom line is there is no best. Every brand and every series can be beat on "Any Given Sunday".

I have my own speaker line, but there are still other Series in different brands i honestly do think are amazing. Because I have my own brand now, does that make them not great any longer HELL NO! They where great before I had my own brand and they are still great.

Cool thing is I have no problem with saying that and even recommending other companies products when ask, even when not. There are some amazing products to be had at every price range and any of the mentioned in the thread will serve you more then well. 

NOW THE KEY, and it is not the Car!!

*We have said it 1.8 Zillion times on every audio forum around the net. It is install, install, install, install, install and O ya did I say install.* Just buy the best products your money can afford. And if you can get out and listen to as many sets as you can and decide on which set sonic signature best suits your taste. Then focus on install. Do it right the first time around and you will be more then happy and save a ton of money.

Because at the end of the day it's your hard earned money and "It's All About What Sounds Right" *To YOU!*

just my .02 for what it's worth!


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> I believe that it has more to do with having a REAL CAR to do the installation into.....whether it's on paper or not. But then again, no one is perfect.
> 
> How about you share a pic of your fart-can muffler you have on that hot-rod 90hp Honda now so we can all have a good laugh......
> 
> Gas mileage at any cost....LMAO. Even dignity as it were......


:bigcry:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

H-Audio Inc. said:


> *We have said it 1.8 Zillion times on every audio forum around the net. It is install, install, install, install, install and O ya did I say install.* Just buy the best products your money can afford. And if you can get out and listen to as many sets as you can and decide on which set sonic signature best suits your taste. Then focus on install. Do it right the first time around and you will be more then happy and save a ton of money.
> 
> Because at the end of the day it's your hard earned money and "It's All About What Sounds Right" *To YOU!*


Did someone say install!


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

hifitodd said:


> Jim - Thanks for the info. For me it's all about the sound - no worries about status here!
> 
> Does alpine still even sell those drivers?


Someone does


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

H-Audio Inc. said:


> Honestly the Honda Civic in its many variation have more then likely won more trophies then any our single car in comp history.
> 
> Bottom line is there is no best. Every brand and every series can be beat on "Any Given Sunday".
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying... Install and Tuning comes first. 
However, been reading Jon Whitledge's article about planning an install and he had to choose a car for his install. Some cars are easier to work with (Hondas and Jeeps) and some are better suited for car audio IMO (Hondas and E36). 

I know some won't bother choosing a car to install into but some will.  

For eg. I might try a BMW next due to their midbass location - just want to try that. 

Kelvin


----------



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hertz Mille or Audison Thesis Orchestra


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Micro Precision Z Studio series: 
Z-Studio 

Kelvin


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

jim walter said:


> The JBL 660GTi's are my favorite sounding set on the market (I've had and listened to just about everything). They are incredibly dynamic, powerful and bulletproof. They have flaws for the true superdeluxewannabeaudiophile, but they are just plain awesome speakers for everyday windows-down listening.
> 
> This is coming from a guy that designs speakers for Alpine, yes you read that right.


I've heard the 660GTi's as well and are definately up there with my favorites, along with some of the CDT Audio ES line.


----------

